# Old Diamond Plow wobble. Redoing pin holes.



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Ok a while back I refurbed and converted this plow to a MM1 set up. See sig. However at the time I did not "tighten" up anything in the plow. The upper bridal currently has a lot of play in it. I know there are many ways to skin a cat but this is how I did it.
Ok so here we go.









You can see the movement demarcation marks on the upper bridal pivot.









Got the bridal mounted on my Bridgeport. Found that the upper hole in the bridal was not even on center. You can see the cone shaped piece I made. This allows me to find the center of a hole quickly. Then I just use the co-axial tool to get it to zero. Notice the annular cutter adapter I made too.









Here is my set up on the milling machine. I had to build a support first.









Quick way to find the center of a hole I use a coaxial indicator.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

1045 Round stock I am going to use for the upper bridal bushing









Re-centering the hole with an annular cutter. If you have never used one they are great. They are usually used with a MAG drill but I made an adapter for my Bridgeport.









Cut the hole with the biggest annular cutter I had. Still not big enough. Time for the boring bar.









I tried the boring bar and the set up I had just was not stable enough. So I temporarily welded the bridal to some ¾" plate so it fits in my Kurt vice.









Able to now bore the hole accurately.









Sizing up some 3/8" plate for the "washers" to weld on the plow.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

When I have multiple pieces to machine, I make sure all my parts are all the same size. It makes for only one set up in the mill. My friends think I am nuts and a waste of time and just tell me to cut it with my band saw and good to go. No way









Finding the edges. I use the vice stop for multiple parts. This is where all the same size plates comes into play.









Got it zero'd out for the holes I need to bore.









This tool is great. It cuts 1" holes like butter. I got it on ebay along with 70lbs of other cutters for like 70 bucks a few years ago.









Bore the washer to size for the pin.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Not too tight, not too loose. Just right. LOL.









Got the bushing I machined on the lathe for the bridal welded in. Sorry no pics of that.









Removed the factory washers getting ready to weld the new ones I just made on.









Got the lower washers welded in for the pin. I messed up for the upper bridal pin as the washers are too thick making the pin "too short". I just have to mill down the 3/8" thick washers and then weld them on.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

I just went through this same project on my western plow yesterday and thought of you as I was wishing I had a milling machine to make my bushings!!! as always nice job and you certainly have the right equipment for it.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

linckeil;2043556 said:


> I just went through this same project on my western plow yesterday and thought of you as I was wishing I had a milling machine to make my bushings!!! as always nice job and you certainly have the right equipment for it.


I would have hooked you up man. Just let me know what you need.
T.J.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Your fabrication skills are utterly amazing. Well done!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

You were probably wishing you had a 12" sine plate so you wouldn't of had to make the support or better yet a 5axis NC.Thumbs Up


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Vids to go along with this project.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

.........Thumbs Up......


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Some day I hope to have a shop like this.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

kimber750;2044407 said:


> Some day I hope to have a shop like this.


Thanks. I don't consider myself a machinist (not even close) or a welder(self taught hack too), so I guess I am just a hobby guy to say the least.
I am very fortunate to have a pretty large garage as my shop. It's great to be able to walk out of the house into the garage/man cave. I can't wait until I finish my 4' x 8' CNC plasma table. This will hopefully open up more opportunities for me.
My Wife is also happy as she can still park her vert mustang in the garage too.
T.J.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

I have a decent garage, 3200sqft, but sadly it is filled up with vehicles, boats and other junk. Per the ordinance I am still allowed another 1200sqft that I hope to add to the back of my pole barn as a machine shop. The only issue I have is there is a swale just behind the garage and not enough room to move it back for the addition.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Brush on some rustoleum and get back together. Done. Reason why the 2 cutting edge bolts are missing is I am making curb edge guards and never put them back in. I have longer ones for the curb edge guards. I will post a pic when I get those done.










final vid


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

wow, thats great work! I suspect that I need to do the same thing to my Diamond soon. When should I bring it down? lol


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Plow worked great. Well worth the time and effort.


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

TJS;2044467 said:


> Thanks. I don't consider myself a machinist (not even close) or a welder(self taught hack too), so I guess I am just a hobby guy to say the least.
> I am very fortunate to have a pretty large garage as my shop. It's great to be able to walk out of the house into the garage/man cave. I can't wait until I finish my 4' x 8' CNC plasma table. This will hopefully open up more opportunities for me.
> My Wife is also happy as she can still park her vert mustang in the garage too.
> T.J.


T J I can only dream of having a garage and a shop like that (maybe in my next lifetime). I consider myself to be a talented fabricator, although I have no milling or welding experience. For someone that only does this as a hobby, you sure have a nice setup & it looks like you're cranking out some pretty nice work. Keep up the good work man!


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Snow Commandor;2121295 said:


> T J I can only dream of having a garage and a shop like that (maybe in my next lifetime). I consider myself to be a talented fabricator, although I have no milling or welding experience. For someone that only does this as a hobby, you sure have a nice setup & it looks like you're cranking out some pretty nice work. Keep up the good work man!


Thanks. I have a question. If you do not weld then what type of fabrication do you do. You do not need a milling machine to produce work but it does save tons of time and everything is square and accurate. My friends think I am crazy for milling after cutting but it saves time and fustration in the long run when everything fits together nicely.
Not trying to be a wise guy just wondering. Maybe I am confused of what you posted.
T.J.


----------

